# Kein DSL nach "Netzumstellung"



## m3ntry (12. September 2014)

Hi,
ich (bzw. meine Eltern) sind Kunde bei 1&1.
Vor ca. zwei Monaten bekamen wir eine neue FritzBox 7270 aufgrund einer anstehenden "Netzmodernisierung".
Diese fand nun vorletzten Dienstag statt und seitdem kann sich die Box nicht mehr ins DSL einwählen.
Wie ich herausgefunden habe, gehört unsere Leitung der Telekom und bei der Modernisierung scheint es sich um eine Umstellung des Telekom-Netzes von standart DSL auf Telekom Ip-basierte Anschlüsse zu handeln.
Bei einem Leitungstest meint die Box, dass alles i.O. ist, jedoch kann sie sich wie gesagt nicht zur Vermittlungsstelle verbinden.
Vom Anschluss her scheint alles auch richtig verkabelt zu sein, da man laut AVM die Box an so einem Anschluss auch mit Splitter betreiben kann. Ohne Splitter besteht jedenfalls die selbe Problematik.
Auf der Box läuft im Moment Fritz!OS 6.03.

Da ich das hier von meinem Handy aus schreibe, spare ich mir das Niedertippen der Endlosen und nervigen Auseinandersetzungen mit den recht inkompetenten 1&1 Mitarbeitern am Telefon. An dieser stelle möchte ich mich ebenfalls für schlechte Formulierungen und Tippfehler entschuldigen.

Jedenfalls stehen wir kurz vorm Wechsel des Providers, da uns die Mitarbeiter nicht helfen können oder wollen und ich somit hier nochmal nachfragen wollte, ob jemand eine Idee oder Lösung für das Problem hat.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## seekerm (12. September 2014)

Wie wurde die 7270 eingerichtet ? Mittels Code oder Manuel? Unter System>Ereignisse>Internetverbindung müssten Fehler gelistet sein. Welche sind es?


----------



## m3ntry (12. September 2014)

Die Box habe ich damals per Code eingerichtet.
In den Ereignissen gibt es  unter dem Reiter Internetverbindung komischerweise gar keine Einträge.
Wenn ich unter Internet -> DSL-Information schaue, steht da entweder "Training - ADSL+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex J)" oder "Nicht Verbunden"".


----------



## Laudian (12. September 2014)

Also, der Splitter kommt auf jeden Fall weg, den braucht man bei einem IP-Anschluss nicht mehr. Du wirst bei einem IP Anschluss allerdings neue Zugangsdaten von 1&1 brauchen. Dann solltest du den DSL Anschluss mit diesen Daten nach Möglichkeit manuell einrichten, nicht wieder über so einen "Code".


----------



## seekerm (12. September 2014)

Nunja dort gibts erst Einträge wenn physikalisch alles stimmt. Aber hier scheint entweder Modemteil des Routers kapput zu sein oder der Schaltungstechniker hat dich an einen defekten Port geklemmt.
Ersteres kannst du mit einem anderem Router abklären. Im zweiten Fall muss Techniker nochmal raus.
Im Übrigen kannst du den Leitungstest der FB getrost vergessen.
Ich würde dir empfehlen dein Anliegen im 1und1-Kundeforum zu schildern, die Mitarbeiter dort sind im Zweifel kompetenter als die Hotline.

@Laudian: Splitter würde maximal einen geringeren Upstreamsync verursachen, aber ganz sicher nicht das Fehlen dieses.
Zugangsdaten ändern sich im Übrigen bei diesen Modernisierungen nicht (da RADIUS von 1und1 und nicht Telekom). Auch würde im Falle von fehlerhaften Zugangsdaten der RADIUS an die FB entsprechende Mitteilung schicken, die dann im Log auftaucht.


----------



## machine4 (12. September 2014)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Die Box habe ich damals per Code eingerichtet.
> In den Ereignissen gibt  unter dem Reiter Internetverbindung komischerweise gar keine Einträge.
> Wenn ich unter Internet -> DSL-Information schaue, steht da entweder "Training - ADSL+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex J)" oder "Nicht Verbunden"".


 
Dann synchronisiert sich die Box nicht mit dem DSL Port. Ist es eine "7270 V3"? Bei der "Netzmodernisierung" wurde auf Annex J umgeschaltet, damit kommt nicht jede 7270 klar, nur die V3 meine ich.


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> @Laudian: Splitter würde maximal einen geringeren Upstreamsync verursachen, aber ganz sicher nicht das Fehlen dieses.


 
Schon klar, trotzdem eine unnötige Fehlerquelle die man nicht mehr braucht 



seekerm schrieb:


> Zugangsdaten ändern sich im Übrigen bei diesen Modernisierungen nicht (da RADIUS von 1und1 und nicht Telekom). Auch würde im Falle von fehlerhaften Zugangsdaten der RADIUS an die FB entsprechende Mitteilung schicken, die dann im Log auftaucht.


 
Damit kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr aus, aber er braucht doch Zugangsdaten für die IP-Telefonie ?

Abgesehen davon wäre es cool, wenn du ein Foto davon machen könntest, wie du die FritzBox angeschlossen hast. Also Nahaufnahmen von der Telefondose und der Box. Den Splitter kannst du ruhig vorher rausnehmen 

Und wie gesagt, ich würde die Box noch einmal manuell über die Zugangsdaten konfigurieren, nicht nur über diesen Code. Ich traue diesen Sachen die automatisch funktionieren sollen nicht 


Wenn du die Fotos hier mit dem Handy nicht hochladen kannst schick sie an meine Mailadresse (mail@laudian.de), ich stelle die dann hier rein.


----------



## seekerm (13. September 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Damit kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr aus, aber er braucht doch Zugangsdaten für die IP-Telefonie ?


Sehe gerade keinen direkten Zusammenhang mit seinem Problem.
Bevor der Router versucht die Telefonnummern einzubuchen braucht er eine Internetvebindung.
Um eine Internetverbindung zu haben müssen physisch ein Link bestehen und die Zugangsdaten die an den RADIUS gehen richtig sein.
Wobei ersteres allein einen Logeintrag bei der FB verursacht.
Davon abgesehen gibt es soweit ich mich erinnere bei 1und1 keine expliziten Zugangsdaten für die IP-Telefonie, sondern lediglich eine Nutzerkennung und Password für den kompletten DSL-Zugang


----------



## FTTH (13. September 2014)

Wurde vielleicht VDSL2 geschaltet?


----------



## seekerm (13. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Wurde vielleicht VDSL2 geschaltet?


 Würde nur Sinn ergeben, wenn es Outdoorschaltung ist, denn dort ist im Falle von Vectoring Annex J Rückfalloption, was den "Training..." erklären würde.
Allerdings hilft Rätselraten nicht viel, würde Vorschlagen, der TE postet das ganze in den 1und1-Kundenforum.

Eine Rückmeldung wenn und sobald das Problem behoben sein wird wäre aber nicht übel


----------



## FTTH (13. September 2014)

> Würde nur Sinn ergeben, wenn es Outdoorschaltung ist, denn dort ist im Falle von Vectoring Annex J Rückfalloption, was den "Training..." erklären würde.


Dann sollte sich die FRITZ!Box aber eigentlich verbinden können.


----------



## seekerm (13. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich die FRITZ!Box aber eigentlich verbinden können.


 Soweit ich bei onlinekosten.de gelesen habe funktioniert die Rückfalloption nicht immer.
Davon ab glaube ich hier nicht an eine Outdoorschaltung. Dann müssten eigentlich 7362SL von 1und1 verschickt worden sein und die Geschwindigkeit wird dann über BRAS gedrosselt.


----------



## m3ntry (14. September 2014)

Soo, erstmal Danke für die ganzen Antworten.  Hatte gestern leider keine Zeit für mich zu melden. Da ich hier scheinbar nicht Zitieren kann, versuch ich mal alles so zu beantworten:   

Die Leitung an sich scheint ok zu sein, denn es war bereits ein Techniker der Telekom vor Ort (1&1 scheint keine eigenen zu haben) und hat diese geprüft. Nach eigener Aussage sei er bzw. die Telekom für alles hinter der Dose nicht verantwortlich und könne somit auch keinen Support leisten, was ich auch nachvollziehen kann.   

Wie kann ich herausfinden welche 7270 wir haben? Unten steht nix drauf, im Browser habe ich nichts darüber herausgefunden und die Verpackung kann ich nicht mehr finden.    

Ich habe die Box mittlerweile nochmal manuell konfiguriert, jedoch hat sich dadurch nichts verändert. Es macht ebenfalls keine Unterschied, ob ich sie mit oder ohne Splitter anschließe.    

VDSL2 wurde bei uns mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geschaltet.    

1&1 wollte uns Mitte letzter Woche eine neue Box schicken, jedoch glaube ich, dass das mittlerweile untergegangen ist. Vorgestern kam eine Meldung per SMS:  "Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde(in), wir haben Entsrörunhsmaßnahmen durchgeführt und beobachten  Ihren Anschluss abschließend. Stellen wir erneut Anfälligkeiten fest, kontaktieren wir Sie selbstverständlich umgehend" 
Hört sich für mich so an, dass die vorgehend mit unsrem Problem abgeschlossen haben.   

Bilder vom Setup versuch ich später hochzuladen, wenn ich wo anders mit besserem Internet bin.  

Gruß   


Btw: Im Kundenforum werd ichs dann auch mal probieren. ^^


----------



## FTTH (14. September 2014)

> VDSL2 wurde bei uns mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geschaltet.


Warum? Wenn dort vor kurzem von der Telekom mit Outdoor-DSLAMs/MSANs VDSL2(-Vectoring) ausgebaut wurde ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch. 
Wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## m3ntry (14. September 2014)

Ich komme aus Baumholder im Hunsrück.
Da hier im ganzen Kreis vom Internetausbau her fast komplett tote Hose ist und ich mich mit unserer "16k" Leitung immer sehr glücklich schätzen konnte, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass jetzt VDSL2 verfügbar ist.


----------



## seekerm (14. September 2014)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Wie kann ich herausfinden welche 7270 wir haben?


Unten auf der Fritzbox steht wohl was drauf und zwar die Seriennummer, an dem zweiten Block kann man sehen, welche HW-Version es ist. xxxx-*XXX*-xxx-xxx
Laut diser unvollständigen Liste muss da 334 stehen oder eine höhere Zahl.

Einen VDSL-Ausbau konnte in der Gegend zwar in dem öffentlichem Verzeichnis nicht finden, muss aber nicht unbedingt was heißen, denn dort sind lediglich die Aktuellen enthalten.
Die SMS die du bekommen hast bedeutet überhaupt nix, das ist das Standartwishiwashi, welches automatisch versendet wird.
Was dir da an der Hotline gesagt wurde muss auch nicht stimmen, leider.


----------



## m3ntry (14. September 2014)

Oha, mir is grad aufgefallen, dass des ne 7272 is und keine 7270.
Hatte wegen der alten 7170 noch die Null im Kopf 
Naja die 7272 scheint ja Annex J zu unterstützen.


----------



## FTTH (14. September 2014)

V2 und V3 der 7270 auch. 





> Einen VDSL-Ausbau konnte in der Gegend zwar in dem öffentlichem Verzeichnis nicht finden, muss aber nicht unbedingt was heißen, denn dort sind lediglich die Aktuellen enthalten.


Hofheim (April 2013 bis Februar 2014) steht noch drin.


----------



## m3ntry (14. September 2014)

OOH MEIN GOTT    

Hab mir die ganze Zeit gedacht, Box zurücksetzen bringt eh nix, da ich kein Bock hatte die ganzen Portfreigaben neu einzurichten.
Eben dann doch mal zurückgesetzt und es ging wieder.

Naja auf der einen Seite muss ich mir dann doch selbst an die Nase fassen, da ich nicht mal früher drauf gekommen bin, aber trotzdem finde ich den 1&1 Support sagen wir mal "abenteuerlich".
Vor allem hätten die einem das mal sagen können, aber die haben ja wahrscheinlich noch weniger Ahnung von Telekommunikation als ich 
Ebenfalls ärgerlich, dass einem so Sachen wie Netzumstellungen der Telekom in den Kundenbriefen als Modernisierungen seitens 1&1 verkauft werden und man erst durch Nachforschungen hinters Licht kommt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

